# Lava bites/Pumice stone for rats?



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I have them for my mice and they love them, but what about rats? I have a wooden toy in their cage along with some fruity branch pieces, but I feel like sometimes they need more to chew on. I don't want them to eat into the habit of chewing on the bars of the cage.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if its the same thing or not, but I use mineral stones that are designed for rats to chew on but are also good for them. I'm in the UK so not sure if this kind of product is available to you!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

My rats love pumice stone. It is safe.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Good to know, I'll try the pumice stone as well as I've tried the mineral ones and the aren't interested. Glad someone else also asked.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Adeliek, they have them here in the US too. I've seen them in the store. They have sweet frosting looking stuff on them to look like candy.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I LOVE Lava Ledges. It's one of the chew toys that my girls actually chew on (unlike the 6 other chew toys I bought for them). Granted, I bought it to use as ledge/step, to help keep their nails filed, but I'm so glad that they use it! In fact, I just bought 4 more. *sheepish smile*

I wanted to try the lava bites but haven't had a chance.. My girls like to chew on things that are fixed to the walls (weird, I know) more things that are hanging or just lying around. Let us know how your ratties like them!


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I put a lava ledge below my guys' food dish so that they have to stand on it to get the food - this helps trim their nails so I don't get scratched up as bad during playtime (no way am I goign to try to use nail cutters on those twitchy little dudes). I also have a couple pumice stone chews that they like sometimes, but the Lava Ledge is where it's at! Their other favorite chew/scratch toy is wine corks. They seriously go bonkers over them!


----------

